# McGraw Hill Textbooks, History, Ghislaine Maxwell



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 17, 2022)

I remember the company Mcgraw-Hill from school. My memory tells me that nearly all my textbooks in school were published by them. Also Glencoe was the same company as Mcgraw-Hill. The two are listed together often as on the Algebra 2 book below:









On Wiki we hear: "*McGraw Hill* is an American educational publishing company and one of the "big three" educational publishers"

The official history starts in 1888 with James H. McGraw purchasing a railroad publication outfit and then teaming up with John Hill to combine their publications in 1909. We know this time period well as some of the first World's Fairs had just happened and were happening and many questions are still unanswered. Our history being possibly rewritten as we guess and then one of the biggest textbook companies rises. 

This company is active in many countries and has been at this game for 100 years. The most interesting thing happens then in 1989. The company forms a joint partnership with Robert Maxwell, the father of convicted sex trafficker, mistress of Epstein, submarine Pilot and Terra-Mar citizen Ghislaine Maxwell.



​He bought Macmillan too and that's another of the Big Three. 

Read about it here

The company has you covered from Kindergarten to Doctorate and in many languages. Here to serve all your His-tory needs. 



​Maxwell ended up dying in scandal as he stole an estimated 900 million from his employee's pension. He was found naked in the ocean and ruled an accidental drowning.

NY Post Article on Maxwell

Mysterious Death

Is this the skeleton look at one of the Controlling mechanisms of the narrative?
Have they been rewriting history?
Was Robert killed to keep him from talking?


----------



## TruthIsOnlyDelayed (Nov 17, 2022)

With all due respect - is the question if textbooks (especially those largely connected to American public schools) are used to perpetuate ignorance?

Yes but I don’t think that really has much to do with the specifics of who owns the companies (of course there is a lot of corruption in the fruit when the tree is wicked).

I didn’t see anything in your thread that implied he was going to talk and there doesn’t really seem to be much substance to any point here.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 17, 2022)

TruthIsOnlyDelayed said:


> With all due respect - is the question if textbooks (especially those largely connected to American public schools) are used to perpetuate ignorance?
> 
> Yes but I don’t think that really has much to do with the specifics of who owns the companies (of course there is a lot of corruption in the fruit when the tree is wicked).
> 
> I didn’t see anything in your thread that implied he was going to talk and there doesn’t really seem to be much substance to any point here.


I assumed that, being a thread, that a discussion and additions could follow. Why are people on this forum so quick to demean and disprove. You don't think Robert Maxwell was crooked then you belong on CNN.


----------



## TruthIsOnlyDelayed (Nov 17, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


> I assumed that, being a thread, that a discussion and additions could follow. Why are people on this forum so quick to demean and disprove. You don't think Robert Maxwell was crooked then you belong on CNN.


Sorry if it made you sad I didn’t mean for that effect. I love open conversation as a rule and hate censoring.

I just meant the main idea proposed is self evident and I didn’t see anything to support the secondary idea of if he was killed to be kept from talking like you proposed. I am sure you can appreciate that some
level of support for a proposal helps one filter what they should attend to.

It is an interesting connection due to the families visibility but then again government   Contracts attract corruption so I am sure almost every household name at that level is attached to something like this.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 17, 2022)

> I just meant the main idea proposed is self evident


If people on this forum have already figured everything out in the area of stolen history, maybe we should close this forum and consider the lost history found.


----------



## TruthIsOnlyDelayed (Nov 17, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


> If people on this forum have already figured everything out in the area of stolen history, maybe we should close this forum and consider the lost history found.


Err perhaps self evident isn’t the best phrase but what I am trying to say is the premise of why we are all here is that we are fed a false history as a cover for a stolen/diverted history. We all have different thoughts as why/how but assuming textbooks in a public school system in America support that end seems to be a required premise to be participating in such conversations.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 17, 2022)

TruthIsOnlyDelayed said:


> Err perhaps self evident isn’t the best phrase but what I am trying to say is the premise of why we are all here is that we are fed a false history as a cover for a stolen/diverted history. We all have different thoughts as why/how but assuming textbooks in a public school system in America support that end seems to be a required premise to be participating in such conversations.


Yes but knowing the history and the connection with Ghislaine Maxwell is pertinent to post, no? I guess I am trying to use this site wrong. Every post I make people dogpile on it. This was the least excusable time. If you know all this why not just hit "like" or find an article you don't know anything about assuming that's possible. Sorry but I am sick of it. I assumed we were against this sort of nose-raised intellectualism and gatekeeping.


----------



## oldworld92 (Nov 17, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


> This company is active in many countries and has been at this game for 100 years. The most interesting thing happens then in 1989. The company forms a joint partnership with Robert Maxwell, the father of convicted sex trafficker, mistress of Epstein, submarine Pilot and Terra-Mar citizen Ghislaine Maxwell.


Super interesting for me personally, as I was unaware. Not a bit surprising, though. As to current events with Maxwell, the players in this game know what their duties are, and it was her turn to take the fall. She probably worked for the killers after to elevate her status after her family dynasty could take her no further.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 17, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


> Yes but knowing the history and the connection with Ghislaine Maxwell is pertinent to post, no? I guess I am trying to use this site wrong. Every post I make people dogpile on it. This was the least excusable time. If you know all this why not just hit "like" or find an article you don't know anything about assuming that's possible. Sorry but I am sick of it. I assumed we were against this sort of nose-raised intellectualism and gatekeeping.



Please don't feel discouraged. I only see respectful replies. There's no consensus on anything really in this forum, don't expect everyone to cheer for your posts. This may be possible on some subreddits, but that's a pretty collectivist culture there.

All of your threads introduce an interesting topic, but then you add nothing to the available facts and simply suggest that the history has been hidden and everything is different than we know. Similar with the Paris area, or the Molasses Flood. Speculation is great, but then you should expect users to ask questions.

For example with the Molasses Flood, I was only able to find the discrepancy between natural or bomb, so even though mainstream dismisses the bomb theory, it could be argued that this was hidden for some reason, i.e. prohibition. But suggesting that the Molasses Flood was actually part of a bigger mud flood that affected the entire city requires at least some more evidence - images of the rest of the city mud flooded, etc.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 18, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Please don't feel discouraged. I only see respectful replies. There's no consensus on anything really in this forum, don't expect everyone to cheer for your posts. This may be possible on some subreddits, but that's a pretty collectivist culture there.
> 
> All of your threads introduce an interesting topic, but then you add nothing to the available facts and simply suggests that the history has been hidden and everything is different than we know. Similar with the Paris area, or the Molasses Flood. Speculation is great, but then you should expect users to ask questions.
> 
> For example with the Molasses Flood, I was only able to find the discrepancy between natural or bomb, so even though mainstream dismisses the bomb theory, it could be argued that this was hidden for some reason, i.e. prohibition. But suggesting that the Molasses Flood was actually part of a bigger mud flood that affected the entire city requires at least some more evidence - images of the rest of the city mud flooded, etc.


I know what criticism means. I also know what it doesn't mean. I do truly thank you for your input as stated in my first post.

This has always been a loner track anyway now hasn't it? 
I was speculative and I'll admit to that. I didn't know the level of indisputed fact one had to bring to the table in a place that deals with speculation from beginning to end. In any case I assumed that using questions meant I didn't have the answer and would prevent me from looking suggestive.

 A simple disagreement and points for further research are what im here for and not at all unwelcome. One does not get to be interested in this subject without asking big questions and facing people who for one reason or another do not believe you.

"Don't expect everyone to cheer for your posts"

and

 "there doesn’t really seem to be much substance to any point here."

is another kind of response to me. Frankly, it was disappointing to one who was excited by the joy of discovery, perhaps to a fault. 

I guess I look forward to seeing how rotten the tomatoes I get on my next post are. Hopefully I can refine. I like the format for my own research either way.


dreamtime said:


> There's no consensus on anything really in this forum, don't expect everyone to cheer for your posts. This may be possible on some subreddits, but that's a pretty collectivist culture there.
> 
> All of your threads introduce an interesting topic, but then you add nothing to the available facts and simply suggests that the history has been hidden and everything is different than we know.


I doubt I'll ever understand. Sorry.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 19, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


> A simple disagreement and points for further research are what im here for and not at all unwelcome. One does not get to be interested in this subject without asking big questions and facing people who for one reason or another do not believe you.



The search function is a good way to look up previous research: Search

This thread discusses the history of pneumatic subways: SH Archive - Hyperloop pneumatic subway existed in the 19th century

I did not intent to come across as dismissive.


----------



## CatELyst (Nov 19, 2022)

THIS topic I find very relevant and answers a question I've had for a long time.  A little background:  I collect antique history books, pre 1900s.  The history in those books is VERY different from what I was taught in school during the 70s-80s.  Thank you for confirming what I suspected, and connecting all the dots.

And please don't take any replies personally.  I suspect many on here are like me and struggle with social interaction.  We don't know how to express ourselves in gentle fashion, tending only to blurt the cold hard facts as we see them.  It isn't meant to insult, just to say time...LOL.


----------



## Laughingprophet (Nov 19, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


> I remember the company Mcgraw-Hill from school. My memory tells me that nearly all my textbooks in school were published by them. Also Glencoe was the same company as Mcgraw-Hill. The two are listed together often as on the Algebra 2 book below:
> View attachment 26471View attachment 26473View attachment 26474View attachment 26476​On Wiki we hear: "*McGraw Hill* is an American educational publishing company and one of the "big three" educational publishers"
> 
> The official history starts in 1888 with James H. McGraw purchasing a railroad publication outfit and then teaming up with John Hill to combine their publications in 1909. We know this time period well as some of the first World's Fairs had just happened and were happening and many questions are still unanswered. Our history being possibly rewritten as we guess and then one of the biggest textbook companies rises.
> ...


Interesting idea. My understanding is that all ‘approved and in use’ school textbooks must support the narrative. There can be no fuel for inquisitive minds. Rather, fill them from all sides with the same sludge like ‘pap’ so they accept the ‘programming’ The interesting bit is the connection with Bob Maxwell. It’s known he was a mid level asset for Mossad. He was involved in murky schemes of blackmail and corruption as are all who play that part of the field. He was murdered thats for certain, but we may never know the exact reason.
If it’s true he stole millions, then perhaps the McGraw Hill purchase was a way of washing some of his I’ll gotten gains? if the stolen millions was just a smoke screen to cover his murder, then perhaps there is a Mossad connection to it all. But whichever ‘team’ you point the finger at, they are all playing the same game. Perpetuating our ignorance, whilst exploiting us in every way imaginable. Thank you for presenting the idea, I look forward to seeing this thread develop.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Nov 20, 2022)

The Harold Wallace Rosental interview back in the 70s can shed some light on the reason our childrens education books/curriculum is as it is….

He clearly states that “we control every single text book your children read” and goes further to say he don’t give a $hit what you think or do because “they” have complete control of everything.

He being a very young (20s)Jew and advisor(controller) to a senator. He wanted “Vegas Money” for the weekend and decided to do the interview with a rather well informed  reporter who grilled him well. Asked who the Jews were chosen by he never admitted it on tape but the reporter later says he admits they are the chosen of Satan.

Rosental was on a plane when it was high jacked a few months later. He was singled out and shot by the high jackers.


Maxwell was a mossad agent and highly involved with Mother Teresa’s child trafficking ring. Fauci is rumoured to be their illegitimate son….Maybe the off’d him for optics.

I’ll try to find the interview
The interview
I may have been wrong about his age.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Nov 20, 2022)

Rereading this interview I notice he says they are chosen by Lucifer. Lol. The Jews even have that wrong. Like the Germans, Lucifer is the most maligned being in history. Since the Crusade against the Cathars……


----------



## Udjat (Nov 25, 2022)

I think that this thread is interesting.  I just wanted to say that, now, I don't see text books used anymore.  Especially, with my own children.  Now it is selected  personal written books, ditto sheets copied from the machine from the internet, and word of mouth from the teacher.  My 11 year old is now being taught  about Christopher Columbus, and my daughters response to him to the teacher was "Columbus wasn't real" and that did not go over well with the teacher.  My daughter also told me that the teacher was explaining how "Columbus" was kind and conversed with the native Americans.  We had a long talk when she came home to clarify certain things.  But this is the garbage they are still teaching our kids, without books now.

Let me also remind that here in the United States the education curriculum is different for each state.  I think that tells a story right there.  They MK Ultra the children worse than when I was in school.  Please don't sent your children to a University, they will only continue to feed the students bullshit.  That is the only commonality when talking about curriculum.  

I like to substitute once in a while so I can see what is really going on, and I always offer an alternative perspective for the children and hope and pray they to see through the lies we have been handed ever since this corrupt system of education has been established.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 25, 2022)

The following may be of interest regarding the founding and financing of educational institutions;

The Drug Dealers as Founders of the US Universities

In particular - this book - Dope Inc. - sheds some light.

The Drug Dealers as Founders of the US Universities


----------



## Rodney Muhammad (Nov 27, 2022)

Funnily enough I use McGraw-Hill as my nutrition textbook for college. The things they teach are crazy, I'll keep it at that.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 29, 2022)

TruthIsOnlyDelayed said:


> Sorry if it made you sad I didn’t mean for that effect. I love open conversation as a rule and hate censoring.
> 
> I just meant the main idea proposed is self evident and I didn’t see anything to support the secondary idea of if he was killed to be kept from talking like you proposed. I am sure you can appreciate that some
> level of support for a proposal helps one filter what they should attend to.
> ...


The truth can only be delayed indeed...


Rodney Muhammad said:


> Funnily enough I use McGraw-Hill as my nutrition textbook for college. The things they teach are crazy, I'll keep it at that.


I'll bet.


CatELyst said:


> THIS topic I find very relevant and answers a question I've had for a long time.  A little background:  I collect antique history books, pre 1900s.  The history in those books is VERY different from what I was taught in school during the 70s-80s.  Thank you for confirming what I suspected, and connecting all the dots.
> 
> And please don't take any replies personally.  I suspect many on here are like me and struggle with social interaction.  We don't know how to express ourselves in gentle fashion, tending only to blurt the cold hard facts as we see them.  It isn't meant to insult, just to say time...LOL.


Its not the disagreement or debate or even counters to what I say. It is the way every post I have made is immediately demeaned. Makes me think that there is a dark limiting presence here. And what better do we expect at the source of these topics and a place to discuss them? They may be in the walls so to speak. Always an ear to the ground.


----------

